# Phase 1.......SO EXCITED



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 9, 2008)

My husband and I (well mostly my husband) started to clear some land to build my tortoise enclosure. We had to cut down a few trees, get the stumps ground and remove a bunch of brush. I got my first lumber load today and we set the 4 corner posts using a transit so that everything is nice and level. The overall measurements will be 21' wide x 30' deep. This will be divided for different species. I will post in phases! I am so excited! My husband must really love me!


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow Dee thats great! And so exciting. Cant wait to see progress pics.


----------



## wayne.bob (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 9, 2008)

So cool, he must really love you!! I want to live where you do! No neigbors, all trees!!, Land


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 10, 2008)

looking good, Dee.
keep us posted!


----------



## cvalda (Apr 10, 2008)

saaaaahweeeeet! can't wait to see the progress!!!~


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow Dee, lots of work but looking good. Keep us posted. I looked at the weather forecast in Ohio and it is set to be in the 30s until about the 16th or so with lots of chances of rain. I was thinking if the weather holds in the 50s I would ship Squirt out to you perhaps about the 21, 22, or 23 of this month. If that would work for you. Or if you want me to hold her longer (due to construction) just let me know.
Robyn


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Whatever works for you is ok with me Robyn. It will be too cold to put her out for a while here yet. She will be inside probably till May sometime. I will probably be able to take them out during the day and bring them in at night until I am sure that the weather is going to hold. They are going to have so much room they won't know what to do with themselves!!


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow! Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished. Happy happy torts!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I love springtime and accomplishing outdoor projects. Going back outside right now!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, Dee. Looks cool! You might want to think about leaving the stumps. If the sulcatas burrow near the stumps the roots might prevent collapes. Somthing Ive had problems with. So cool I cant wait to get some propertly like that.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 10, 2008)

The stumps were chopped up a few inches below ground level. All the roots remain in the ground. Good thought about the roots helping with collapse. A friend of ours is a tree guy so he also brought me a bunch of hollow logs that I am going to clean out real good and use for hides. I can't wait to get my gang out there they are going to have a blast!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 11, 2008)

Man I keep checking out all these cool threads! I cant wait for saturday I am going to really go at it and fix up the pens and plants some trees . 

Its awesome how excited we can get over building stuff for our torties


----------



## Yertle (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree, I've had so much fun putting together our enclosure. I can sit and watch my little guy all day in his, even if he's sleeping in his hide. I couldn't imagine having as much room as Dee - those torts are going to have an amazing home!


----------

